#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  En weer een drive-in showtje...

## pldsdj

Op 12 April had de Power Light drive-in show weer eens een school-feestje. Hierbij volgen dan ook een paar foto`s.



(Let vooral op het bekertje  :Smile: )



(even lachen naar de camera)



(de dames op de tafels)



(En ja we hadden ook een versterker rackje)



(The crowd went crazy)



(We draaien geen verzoekjes <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)



(Even een kijkje in de keuken, met de Chef Koks)



(verder was het niet erg druk...ahum)



(en als laatste nog even een foto van de P.A. en het licht)



(toch nog even de Chef koks op de foto..)



En dan nog even de groeten uit Emmen....

----------


## Arjan

Hey!

Ziet er leuk uit, maaruhh.. worden jullie nu gesponsord door Music Store?? of hangt dat er voor de gein aan jullie meubel....

See ya,

Arjan

----------


## Powerlight TD

Yep, The Music Store is inderdaad onze sponsor.
Zij stellen prijzenpakketten beschikbaar voor ons en korting op cd's enzo. In ruil voor reclame. Leek ons niet zo'n probleem....

Don't try that at home...

Michel Tenhage 
Techniek & Realisatie

----------


## Rob

He mooi meubel zo en de rest ziet er ook leuk uit maar alleen die movingheads bovenop de truss zijn die niet een beetje zwak het zijn toch motor-heads of nie

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## FiëstaLj

Die processor heeft ook elk merk geloof ik he
dynacord, ev, lem, en gae ben ik tot dusver tegengekomen...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Powerlight TD

Ja, er stonden inderdaad 2 moving-heads op de truss.
Vanzelfsprekend zijn deze natuurlijk wél vastgezet.
(en niet met sjorband, dit om begrijpelijke reden....)

Don't try that at home...

Michel Tenhage 
Techniek & Realisatie

----------


## Powerlight TD

Of bedoel je dat de lichtopbrengst te zwak was,Rob?
Er zat een 200 MSD pitje in en inderdaad ziet het er op de foto een beetje zwak uit, maar hadden we in de zaal geen last van.
Kwam ook omdat het een grote zaal was en de rook snel pleitte was omdat de ramen in het plafond open stonden...

Don't try that at home...

Michel Tenhage 
Techniek & Realisatie

----------


## Iko

ziet er mooi uit.. voor al dat meubel kan ik nog veel van leren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>die vlekjes he op die foto's... dat komt volgens mij door dat het lensje vies is... had ik ook maar hoe maak je dat schoon dat lensje is 5 mm...

greetzzz Iko

----------


## Powerlight TD

Nee, dat is de automatische lens van de camera. Hij zoomt dan in op de rook als je een foto neemt. Vandaar dat de foto's een beetje fuzzy zijn....

Don't try that at home...

Michel Tenhage 
Techniek & Realisatie

----------


## Niek...

Tijdje geleden werd er gezegd:




> citaat:
> Ik heb jullie site bekeken het het ziet er leuk uit, ik ben alleen iets minder enthousiast over jullie cd-speler/mengtafel/platenspelers enz. omdat ze van D*P zijn.



Jouw reactie:




> citaat:
> Jep sorry.......
> Dat fotootje is al een jaartje oud en hebben inmiddels al flink verbouwd......we hebben een 2500F en een dateq apollo. alleen de draaitafels moeten nog eens een keer vervangen worden.........



Mijn reactie:
 

Geen 2500, wel een 2600. Geen appollo wel.....DAP !!!

--&gt; Greetz Niek &lt;--

----------


## PowerSound

Welk geluidsetje is dit hier ?

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## PHsound

Die Niek is wakker!!  :Big Grin: 

Verder mooi showtje de movingheadjes inderdaad wat minder opvallend (zou wel op foto zijn zoals jij al aangeeft)

De naam van de versterkers afgekeken??
Powerlight?


DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## movinghead

Niek mag wakker zijn.... voor dat soort klusjes moet het er eerder gelikt uitzien dan dat je zo'n dateq heb...
Alles op zijn tijd....

Verder zeg ik.....

ZIET ER RETE STRAK UIT....

-----In het theater willen we leven zien, in het leven theater-----
                 -----Jules Renard-----

----------


## Rob

sorry voor de beklediging ik neem alles weer terug over je movinghead ik wist niet dat het een 200 msd`tje was ik dacht 150 watt halo maar wat voor een movingheads zijn dat nu dan.

Rob v.d. Molen
Drive-in Breaktime

----------


## Destiny

WOW kontjes <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ik dacht trouwens dat jullie alles van DAP weg hadden gedaan. En ik zie daar een DAP Clubmix <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## PowerSound

Heb een hekel aan Dj's die beginnen te brabbelen in de micro... vind ik zo sfeer verpestend.

PowerSound was hier...

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Een beetje CEE16A3P stekker mollesteren omdat ie anders voor je processor komt?!

Cee kwartslag draaien!?

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## CyberNBD

Ziet er mooi uit, MAAR:





> citaat: Ja, er stonden inderdaad 2 moving-heads op de truss.
> Vanzelfsprekend zijn deze natuurlijk wél vastgezet.
> (en niet met sjorband, dit om begrijpelijke reden....)



nee niet met sjorbanden, maar wel met tie rapjes!!  <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

En die trussen hangen ook aan elkaar met tie rapjes?? schaam je:


Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## FiëstaLj

Gevoel voor details??

maar goed tom, het kan inderdaad niet.....

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## DeMennooos

hehehehe, een errug groot oog voor details.....
Het verdient zeker niet de schoonheids- en veiligheidsprijs.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## CyberNBD

Het zijn de details die ut em doen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, en dus niet altijd in positieve zin bedoeld zo blijkt hier maar weer <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## _Jasper

een ongeluk zit immers in een klein hoekje

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## pldsdj

Ik jongens ik vind het altijd leuk om even een verhaaltje te typen op dit forum maar soms gaat het allemaal een beetje te ver.

Wij zijn namelijk een klein bedrijfje en moeten roeien met de riemen die we hebben, dat betekend dat (betreft de mixer) deze was op dat moment verhuurt aan : Dans Cafe exodus omdat hun mixer kapot was, toen hebben wij gezegt dan draaien wij nog wel een keer met onze DAP clubmix (waar je je overig uitstekend mee kunt redden)
en dan kan het cafe zich weer redden in het weekend.


Wat betreft de moving head deze hangen beslist NIET volledig aan Tide-Wraps. Als jullie het op prijs stellen om foto`s te zien hoe deze movingheads bevestigd worden dan hoor ik dat graag, dan ben ik wel berijd om deze uit de kisten te halen en er foto`s van te maken, want "HANGEN WIJ EEN MOVINGHEAD AAN EEN TIDE-WRAP ?" Dacht ut niet.

De opheldering: 
Zaten die tidewraps nog aan de Truss van een vorige klus om stroomverdeling vast te zetten
En de genen die goed kijken (het is wel moeilijk te zien) Die kunnen zien dat de truss tussen de movinghead en een metalen strip zit.
(die kun je aan de bovenzijde nog lichelijk zien)

----------


## sussudio

Wel heel erg toevallig dat precies op alle plekken die Tom aanhaalde (dus trusskoppelingen en movingheads) die zwarte tie-rips te zien zijn.

Kortom: wij zijn erg benieuwd naar de detail-foto's.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

> citaat: Heb een hekel aan Dj's die beginnen te brabbelen in de micro... vind ik zo sfeer verpestend.



Je moet toch even melden dat hun konten binnenkort te zien zijn op het forum!!,is wel zo netjes toch?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## Arjan

Hey!

Dat was toen mijn reactie! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Is geloof ik al een half jaar geleden geschreven door mij....

Hoe zit dat?
See ya!

Arjan






> citaat:
> Tijdje geleden werd er gezegd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> ...



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## nicovwijk

Hey!
Als eerste oogopslag ziet het er heel erg netjes uit.
Alleen ik zou wel detail foto's willen zien over de bevestigingen.
Succes verder nog!




Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## ralph

Dat deze mannen het metb de veiligheid niet altijd zo nauw nemen mag duidelijk zijn. Voor een leek is dit een hele nette show om te gast te hebben!

Vraagje: als die tie-rips (wraps zijn om op te eten) van een vorig klusje zijn: lekker opgeruimd!
wel toevallig dat er een hele hoop bijmekaar zitten, net op de plaats waar die yokes hangen.

Wat mij wel gelijk opviel: nieuwe T4 barren...
Hoe bevallen ze? hoe bevalt de speakon power suply?

En dat eeuwige gelul over dap: Staat daar een net setje GAE die dixodreun de zaal in te blazen, denk je echt dat iemand het verschil hoort tussen een dateq en een dap mixertje ertussen?


Even een vraag over die trussconstructie: hoeveel meter steekt die dwarse truss die dat yoke spotje draagt aan de achterkant uit en wat hangt er aan de achterkant aan?
Of zit dat dwarsstuk alleen maar met een coupler aan de fronttruss vast?
ben ff benieuwd hoe jullie dat oplossen, ik moet er nameijk altijd een T-stuk voor in de support (=staander) bouwen met een 30cm stukkie eraan...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## CyberNBD

Hahahha nee mij maak je niet wijs dat die tie rapjes van de vorige klus zijn, bij de moving heads die rechtopstaan zijn ze namelijk ook te zien, netjes op de 4 hoeken.  Je moet er je niet onderuitlullen, zeg dat gewoon dat het met tie rapjes vastzat!!!

T4 barretjes met powercon heb ik ook, maar zelf eringezet, is erg handig!! powercon kabel van 5 mtr erbij en je kan gelijk al wat meer T4tjes bij elkaar prikken zonder verlengkabel.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## pldsdj

Ik zal die foto`s van die strips aan die movingheads er van de week even opzetten voor de mensen die het alsnog niet geloven.
Die tide-wraps zitten daar omdat we meestal daar de stroomverdeling hebben liggen vanwege het centrale punt. (we gaan namelijk met krachtstroom omhoog en verdelen het onder in de truss) In onze normale Set-up staan daar namelijk helemaal gaan moving heads boven op maar hangen ze aan het achterste trussje.

Gruutn..

----------


## pldsdj

Die power-bars bevallen wel goed, we hebben er nog weinig problemen mee gehad ze functioneren goed naar behoren, wat inderdaad niet zo fijn is dat ze standaard worden geleverd met zo`n kort snoertje.
We hebben die Power Cons erin gezet das wel ideaal..

----------


## PHsound

aan de ene kant heb ik zoiets van ja boeiend de mensen die het gebouwt hebben staan er zelf onder.

en andere kant ja zon een paar klemmem kost niet zoveel en scheelt na der hand tog in prijs dan telkens tie-wraps

DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## Tiemen

Euhm...Voor alle duidelijkheid, de reden dat tie-wraps niet gebruikt kunnen worden voor zoiets is omdat ze niet gemaakt zijn om een last te dragen! Niet omdat het uiteindelijk te duur zou worden...
Enne, als je er geen verstand van hebt, begin er dan niet aan (ff een opmerking die sommige mensen wat beter in hun oren moeten knopen)


Markske

----------


## PHsound

Denk dat je me verkeerd begrijpt Markske.

ik bedoel hiermee dat het op termijn niet uitmaakt of je nou tie-raps neemt of klemmen kwa prijs dus mensen met reden de klemmen zijn duur is dat een erg slecht argument.

Verder is het zeker niet veilig ze kunnen ook nog is smelten en zoals al gezegt ze zijn niet gemaakt voor dingen te dragen.


DJ-Productions= PHsound!!!!!!

----------


## Powerlight TD

Hallo heren...Nu ik de foto's eens weer rustig bekeken heb lijkt het inderdaad wel een beetje raar. Als het een foto was van een andere drive-in zou zijn, zou ook direct zeggen dat het vastgemaakt was met tie-wraps: Ligt wél voor de hand.
Maar jullie denken toch niet dat ik dan zó duidelijk één van onze moving-heads op de foto zet die vastgezet zou zijn met tie-wraps.
Dat lijkt me met profs als jullie toch vragen om troubles....

We zullen binnenkort ff een fotootje maken die het tegendeel zou bewijzen... :Smile: 


Don't try that at home...

Michel Tenhage 
Techniek & Realisatie

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Tide-Wraps



 



> citaat:tie-rips



 



> citaat:tie-raps



 



> citaat:tie-wraps



 



> citaat:tie rapjes



Lijp woord <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar oke nog ff mijn mening: ziet er zeer netjes uit! En over DAP en tie-rips (schrijf je dat zo <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>) zal ik het dan niet meer hebben...je weet wat iedereen er van denkt!

----------


## Arjan

Hey!

Nou, nu even genoeg over de tijreps <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
FF wat anders... hoe ziet jullie meubel er verder uit?? zijn er ook foto's van de achterkant? Ziet er mooi uit!

See ya!
Arjan

----------


## DJMAX

Ziet er relaxed uit , mooi show(tje) , trouwens een mooi maar duur meubel <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

djmadmax

----------


## Powerlight TD

Duur???...
Mwha,valt echt wel mee hoor..
Aan hout waren we het meeste geld kwijt. De traanplaat komt uit een "afvalbak" van een carrosseriebedrijf. Hebben we op maat laten zagen en zelf bevestigd. En toen enkele úúúúúren met decoupeerzaag en constructie-bruis-lijm aan de slag...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 


Met zeer veel hoogachting en waardering teken ik,

Michel Tenhage

----------


## Frank

Het zijn Ty-raps, of bindbandjes.......

----------


## Flitslicht

[u]Prisma Woordenboek Engels/Nederlands</u>





> citaat: Tietai): Vastbinden, Verbinden, afbinden enz.



 



> citaat: Wrap(raep): inpakken, inwikkelen enz.



Het zal wel tie-wrap(s) zijn.

Grtz.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Volgens mij zijn het Nylonbindertjes...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## reflection

ff een vraggie tussendoor..
welke kleurenfilters/lampen zijn er gebruikt bij die t bar centraal bovenop??

francis

----------


## Powerlight TD

4x 500W raylight met een 181 filtertje...

Met zeer veel hoogachting en waardering teken ik,

Michel Tenhage

----------


## dj phone

kewl

112233

----------


## speakerfreak

bij de g*mma heten ze trek bandjes<img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

grote grote--speakerfreak

----------


## Powerlight TD

Hoe weet jij dat....???

Met zeer veel hoogachting en waardering teken ik,

Michel Tenhage

----------


## speakerfreak

uit betrouwbare bron<img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle>

grote groete-speakerfreak

----------


## Jan-Peter

Effe terug naar de veiligheid van de truss-constructie.
Er staan twee manfrotto statiefjes die maar 30 kg mogen dragen.
Er hangen verschillende PAR-barren en andere effecten. De dwarsgemonteerde trussen staan buiten de statieven en hebben negatief effect op de draagkracht van de truss. Ga nu eens op een regenachtige zondagmiddag rekenen aan de belasting van deze truss-combinatie.

Op de manfrottos kan je een overbruggging hangen van ca. 5-6 meter en dan mag er nog maar voor zo'n 30 kg aan effecten aan ophangen.

Nieuwe regels in belastingen in/aan trussen is dat je in principe de helft van het normaal belastbaare gewicht boven mensen mag gebruiken. Dus ook boven de discobar ! Of sta je liever de hele avond met zo'n ARBO bouwhelm op !?????

Wie eens meer wil leren over truss-bouwen gaat naar de site van het IAB (Utrecht) www.instab.nl en geeft zich per direct op voor een zeer interessante en leerzame tweedaagse cursus rigging/hijstechnieken.

----------


## ralph

Helamaal met Jan-Peter eens, behalve dan dan ik deze cursus aan zou bevelen bij Rhinorigs. Vraag een rigger naar Rinus Bakker en hij weet wie het is...
Vraag bij dit onderwerp is: weet degene die het op de statieven legt wel waar hij mee bezig is? berekening van de trusslast heeft hier ws. nooit plaatsgevonden.


Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Powerlight TD

De fronttruss werdt gedragen door twee VMB TE-04 lifters.
Die truss is het zwaarst belast.
De zijkanten hingen samen met 1 PAR-balkje per kant op de manfrotto's.

En met de regels om boven het publiek te gaan riggen ben ik niet up-to-date, maar als ik de mensen (die o.a. bij rhinorigs de cursus hebben gevolg) verleden week nog 12 mtr. truss in de nok van een podium zie knopen met sleepkabel heb ik ook zoiets van...<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Zouden er in de praktijk alle wetten en regels wel 100% nagestreeft worden??


Met zeer veel hoogachting en waardering teken ik,

Michel Tenhage

----------


## yoghurt

4 dj's ***** 2 hebben waarschijnlijk hun neus leeg gevroten tijdens dat feest of nie? Voor de rest ziet het er wel mooi uit hoor <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Reemski

Vaak is het ook prettig als er mensen zijn die een beetje op letten. Als dj heb je daar geen tijd voor..

----------


## Destiny

Waar is dit feestje gegeven?

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------

